# strong chest weak back



## rayray715 (Jan 9, 2009)

i can lift real heavy on chest. but dont feel as strong with my back. im pretty wide with a big back and torso. my arms are short though, probably why i can lift heavy with chest, but is that also why i struggle with back and biceps
ive stopped going heavy with these exercises and only concentrate on reps


----------



## Skib (Jan 9, 2009)

what exercises do you perform for each? and are they balanced? most people on here will probably agree that exercises should be broken up into movement patterns such as a horizontal push/pull and vertical push/pull... and each should be balanced... for eg. for every horizontal push movement (bench) you should be doing a horizontal pull movement (row) ... if you're one of those people who focus too much on horizontal pushing and not enough pulling then that could be the reason right there... but also, define "weak"... you're probably not going to be able to BB row as much as you can BB bench...


----------



## rayray715 (Jan 9, 2009)

when i say weak, i mean i dont feel strong or progression. as far balancing my routine i do about the same for chest and back.12-15 sets. when i do back, i struggle as i increase weight, same with biceps, like my muscle gives up and out, like i worked out to last point of exhaustion without really exhausting it., moreso with back.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 9, 2009)

rayray715 said:


> when i say weak, i mean i dont feel strong or progression. as far balancing my routine i do about the same for chest and back.12-15 sets. when i do back, i struggle as i increase weight, same with biceps, like my muscle gives up and out, like i worked out to last point of exhaustion without really exhausting it., moreso with back.



That is the same for me. I believe it has to do with the physiology of the body. Doing pulling movements just feels different than pushing. With pushing movements, I can usually gauge how many reps I can do from how the first rep feels, but with pulling movements, I have no fucking clue. I also usually get a lot more DOMS from pushing movements than pulling movements.  

Mt pulling power sucks nards compared to my pushign power. It is genetic, and that is how it will always be. All I can suggest is to make sure you have a well balanced training program, and dont; orry so much about what you aren't good at.


----------



## Minhkey (Jan 11, 2009)

I used to feel the same, then I started deadlifting and then magically all my other lifts got stronger as well. If you already do deadlifting then sorry for this waste of a post


----------



## Dodge (Jan 13, 2009)

My back is weak as fuck, when i do that one with the bar behind my neck wHEre u bend ur knees (squats?) even on a low weight my neck feels like its gonna snap and back hurts, so i just dont do that. I realy just have strong biceps, forearms and chest tbh


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am the opposite.  I have a fairly weak chest, and my pressing movements tend to advance slower than my pulling movements.

Ive never been able to bench much more than the mid 300's, but Ive pulled 600 from the floor for reps...  its genetic, but also involves mind/muscle connection and is influenced by your training.  Back requires possibly more mind/musc connection than any other muscle group in regards to training... focus on pulling with your lats and you can really improve your back size over time.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 13, 2009)

camarosuper6 said:


> I am the opposite.  I have a fairly weak chest, and my pressing movements tend to advance slower than my pulling movements.
> 
> Ive never been able to bench much more than the mid 300's, but Ive pulled 600 from the floor for reps...  its genetic, but also involves mind/muscle connection and is influenced by your training.  Back requires possibly more mind/musc connection than any other muscle group in regards to training... focus on pulling with your lats and you can really improve your back size over time.



One side of me wants to agree with you, because I have the hardest time developing mind/muscle links to specific back muscles, especially lats. 

Another side wants to disagree, because I believe motor skills and neural links develop faster when you spend time developing those links, so a person will have strong links to the muscles they work the most. 

The short answer is I don't know. I sure wish somebody who knows more than me would chime in on this one.


----------



## Ngordyn (Jan 13, 2009)

Dodge said:


> My back is weak as fuck, when i do that one with the bar behind my neck wHEre u bend ur knees (squats?) even on a low weight my neck feels like its gonna snap and back hurts, so i just dont do that. I realy just have strong biceps, forearms and chest tbh




if you want to change that you need to do them and deadlifts start off light and get proper form before u attempt to much weight these are extremely dangerous lifts and i have seen to many people not get form first , as your form becomes solid you will handle the weight and all of you lifts will increase including chest arms back abdomen, "the king of lifts" must be in a serious workout routine...in my opinion


----------

